# Two riders riding in shoulder struck in Gloucester County



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Driver Charged After Striking Couple Riding Bikes, Wife In Critical Condition « CBS Philly


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the driver still got a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I was looking at the pic and thinking to myself "how scary is that, looks like a wide, straight road with a nice shoulder." Then I read the second to last line "possession of a controlled dangerous substance" and it all made sense.

I'll bet he does time.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> I'll bet he does time.


I'll take that bet. Name the purse.

Even if she dies, I say he walks.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Cyclists are basically stray animals on the road to drivers.. rather unfortunate because I ride road most of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'll take that bet. Name the purse.
> 
> Even if she dies, I say he walks.


Sig of one's choosing for a month?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Sig of one's choosing for a month?


Done.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone else notice that five of the last ten threads in this forum involve a vehicle striking either a cyclist or pedestrian? Usually, fatally.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The woman died of her injuries Woman hit by car while bicycling with husband dies of injuries | NJ.com

They were riding in the shoulder, in the photos it's the left side of the car that is damaged. Driver must have been way over.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

merckxman said:


> The woman died of her injuries Woman hit by car while bicycling with husband dies of injuries | NJ.com
> 
> They were riding in the shoulder, in the photos it's the left side of the car that is damaged. Driver must have been way over.


Very sad. Any lawyer types know what type of sentence an assault by auto convictions gets?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Awful. Reading that article really made me sad, they seemed like they were a very happy couple.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

DaveG said:


> Very sad. Any lawyer types know what type of sentence an assault by auto convictions gets?


This case would be assault by auto in the third degree where serious bodily injury resulted from DWI. Each count carries a fine of up to $15000 and up to five years in jail. 

Freehold NJ Assault By Auto Attorneys | N.J.S.A. 2C:12-1(c)

Possession of a controlled substance (not pot) can warrant 3-5 years in prison and a fine of $1000-25000.

Drug Possession Charges | Controlled Substance Laws in New Jersey


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Wetworks said:


> I was looking at the pic and thinking to myself "how scary is that, looks like a wide, straight road with a nice shoulder."


I've bicycled on Delsea Drive at least half-a-dozen times. (It's my favored "bicycle-highway" to my wife's Alma Mater, Rowan University. It certainly seems to be much safer than one of the alternatives, Berlin-Cross Keys Road. However, "safer" seems to be an increasingly relative term...)


Wetworks said:


> Then I read the second to last line "possession of a controlled dangerous substance" and it all made sense.


But then, neither of the articles mention the offending driver being under the influence of said substance. Might not be the most responsible thing for me to do to speculate... but maybe he was prepping a hit as he was driving(?)


Wetworks said:


> I'll bet he does time.


Hope you're right. Feel horrible over the senseless loss-- and this one really hits home, since I know I've traversed the same territory.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rip Van Cycle said:


> I've bicycled on Delsea Drive at least half-a-dozen times. (It's my favored "bicycle-highway" to my wife's Alma Mater, Rowan University. It certainly seems to be much safer than one of the alternatives, Berlin-Cross Keys Road. However, "safer" seems to be an increasingly relative term...)But then, neither of the articles mention the offending driver being under the influence of said substance. Might not be the most responsible thing for me to do to speculate... but maybe he was prepping a hit as he was driving(?)Hope you're right. Feel horrible over the senseless loss-- and this one really hits home, since I know I've traversed the same territory.


That the impact appears to have occurred on the driver's side makes this that much more terrifying. If he had drifted and clipped them from the right I'd be able to wrap my head around it a bit better, but this was so egregious it kind of reminded me of the awful incident in Michigan.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Are there vulnerable user laws in this area? That will largely impact the sentence - if they exist the driver may serve time - otherwise, it's probably just a traffic citation and whatever the penalty DUI carries.


----------

